# Our new cnc router for woodcarving



## vivien

working video : http://www.sendspace.com/file/20f8c6

This is our new cnc router ,it used to carve the wood 
UA-481
Standard equipment included 
Linear ATC machine 8 tools
9kw HSD auto tool-changer ISO30 spindle
Working Area1220×2440x 200mm ,
Rack and pinion transmission,
German Ball Screw, 
Taiwan Linear Rail, 
Yaskawa Servo Motor,
Type3 Software/France,
SYNTEC Control System,
vacuum table, 
Auto lubrication system, 
3600*3200*2300mm,3000kgs

hope you like .

Skype:vivien00quick
email:[email protected]


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool. A big toy I wish I had.


----------



## helluvawreck

That's a nice industrial machine. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## vivien

Thank you


----------



## vivien

our K6100


----------



## lateralus819

Cool. My company has a thermwood 3 axis, thermwood 5 axis and an old gerber. Watching that 5 axis Thermwood is just awesome.


----------



## vivien

Hi ,may i have a look at your 5 axis machine ?


----------

